# Traeger Tailgater runaway temps



## jremedic (Nov 1, 2016)

I need some advice on my Traeger Tailgater.  I've had it about 4 months with no issues.  Now I'm getting runway temps on my last few uses.  For example last night I had it set to 180 degrees with some brats on.  It held the temp between 154 and 205 for a bit then started climbing.  210-220-230-240-250-260-270-280.  I finally opened the lid when it hit 286 degrees.  Left the lid open until it hit 190 and it settled in and ran fine for 10-15 min, then the run away started again. 

Is this related to the P-Setting.  Its at default right now.  It sounded like the Auger was just cycling on and off at intervals rather than running continuously like it was trying to get up to temp. 

Just for reference the Traeger was just cleaned out a few days ago due to a flame out so I know its clean and has fresh pellets.  Brand new bag of Traeger brand hickory pellets.  I also don't have any modifications on the smoker.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 3, 2016)

Have you cleaned the temp sensor? I would recommend contacting 

 traegerservice
 as he can help out I am sure.


----------



## traegerservice (Nov 3, 2016)

Sounds like you need to be on a p-3. what is happening is the Traeger isn't getting the time it needs between pellet feeding to cool down enough. So you are climbing in temp as we feed more pellets in. Changing to p-3 is going to increase the pause time from 65 seconds to 75 seconds. I would also personally recommend using the smoke setting for adding smoke flavor. you're going to get a bit more smoke at 150-160  where the smoke setting should be hanging out at. If you have any more trouble, send me a message with some contact info and we can talk on the phone and go over some things. 

Here is some detail on P-settings.

[if gte mso 9]><xml> <o:OfficeDocumentSettings>  <o:AllowPNG/> </o:OfficeDocumentSettings></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument>  <w:View>Normal</w:View>  <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>  <w:TrackMoves/>  <w:TrackFormatting/>  <w:PunctuationKerning/>  <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/>  <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>  <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent>  <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>  <w:DoNotPromoteQF/>  <w:LidThemeOther>EN-US</w:LidThemeOther>  <w:LidThemeAsian>X-NONE</w:LidThemeAsian>  <w:LidThemeComplexScript>X-NONE</w:LidThemeComplexScript>  <w:Compatibility>   <w:BreakWrappedTables/>   <w:SnapToGridInCell/>   <w:WrapTextWithPunct/>   <w:UseAsianBreakRules/>   <w:DontGrowAutofit/>   <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/>   <w:EnableOpenTypeKerning/>   <w:DontFlipMirrorIndents/>   <w:OverrideTableStyleHps/>   <w:UseFELayout/>  </w:Compatibility>  <m:mathPr>   <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/>   <m:brkBin m:val="before"/>   <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/>   <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/>   <m:dispDef/>   <m:lMargin m:val="0"/>   <m:rMargin m:val="0"/>   <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/>   <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/>   <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/>   <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/>  </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument></xml><![endif]

The P-setting can be changed by pressing the button inside the small hole next to the digital readout with a small item like a toothpick or paperclip. There may be a sticker over the hole that says Call Service. Just remove this sticker. Turn the grill on Smoke then press the button once, this will tell you the current setting. Keep pressing the button until you get to the desired setting.

P settings for digital controller

***********************************

ON TIME                        OFF TIME

***********                       *************

P0 - 15 seconds                         45 seconds

P1 - 15 seconds                         55 seconds

P2 - 15 seconds                         65 seconds

P3 - 15 seconds                         75 seconds

P4 - 15 seconds                         85 seconds

P5 - 15 seconds                         95 seconds

P6 - 15 seconds                         105 seconds

P7 - 15 seconds                         115 seconds

P8 - 15 seconds                         125 seconds

P9 - 15 seconds                         135 seconds

We do not suggest going above P4, if so you are flirting with the unit going out on smoke.

Older Digital controllers have the P-settings on a dial on the back of the controller.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 3, 2016)

TraegerService said:


> Sounds like you need to be on a p-3. what is happening is the Traeger isn't getting the time it needs between pellet feeding to cool down enough. So you are climbing in temp as we feed more pellets in. Changing to p-3 is going to increase the pause time from 65 seconds to 75 seconds. I would also personally recommend using the smoke setting for adding smoke flavor. you're going to get a bit more smoke at 150-160  where the smoke setting should be hanging out at. If you have any more trouble, send me a message with some contact info and we can talk on the phone and go over some things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for the information. I am sure that 

 jremedic
 will find it helpful


----------



## jremedic (Nov 3, 2016)

@TraegerService   Thanks for the feedback, that's what I figured it was, but thought I'd ask a more experienced owner before I bothered customer service.  Looks like I found you guys anyway.  I also wondered if it has something to do with so little meat on the grill, like it wasn't absorbing as much heat as a pork shoulder or brisket might.  Thinking back it seems like its mostly happening when I'm doing something small for just the wife and me.  Guess I'll have to invite more people over to share. 

@bmudd14474  I'll try cleaning the temp probe too. 

To anybody else reading this please don't think I'm knocking the Tailgater.  I figured it was user error or just needing to get the setting dialed in. So far I'm extremely happy with my purchase.  Its a great balance between budget, size and portability.    Plus now that the wife is sold on pellet smoker, I think I can talk her into letting me leave the Tailgater in the camper and getting regular size pellet smoker for the house.  Two smokers is always better than one right?


----------



## daveomak (Nov 3, 2016)

Treager provided some great info and great help...    Excellent customer service.....


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 3, 2016)

Nice to see a manufacturer respond to an issue...JJ


----------

